# Wynn Las Vegas discounted stay



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2010)

This isn't a timeshare thing, but it's a question for those who own timeshares, or those who know Las Vegas:

Do you get strange letters and invitations out of the blue that turn out to be real deals?  I don't mean junk mail that isn't worth anything, but an honest to goodness real deal?

I received a letter in February from the Wynn Las Vegas hotel/casino people, inviting me to take advantage of an "express getaway" three-night stay for $299.  Total.

Initially I figured it was a scam, or I'd need to attend a sales pitch, or whatever, and I set it aside.  But I have a family thing happening at the end of June in Las Vegas, and as I was shopping for hotel rates, I remembered the letter.  I like the Wynn.  And I couldn't find any "fine print" so I gave them a call.

Turns out we'll have a Friday-Sunday stay in a Wynn Panoramic room (top ten floors of the building), and what would have been two free tickets to La Reve.  The calendar dates were my choice, (and can't be changed because of the wedding), and unfortunately, the La Reve show is dark that week, so no tickets.  But this whole thing for $299 plus tax?  That's a nightly rate at that hotel.  I kept asking the reservation clerk at the Wynn where the catch was, and she said, "There isn't one.  What you see is what you get."  So I'm pretty stoked.  We've purchased tickets to Zumanity at a discount rate (Thanks to Karen G!   ) and will have a great rental car, so the weekend is full.

The nagging question I have is how did the Wynn get my name?  I've been to the hotel a few years ago, but the only thing I did was have lunch in one of their restaurants.  There is nothing in the letter that indicates it's connected to any other company, or that it's any more than what it is.  So, why me?  Or perhaps more importantly, "how" me?  I live in Washington state, and nobody I know got this same letter.

Conspiracy theorists:  What do you think?   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2010)

Dave - we get those all the time from Tahoe and Reno.  We are "low-rollers," but we go frequently enough to get their attention, I guess.  I think it's a sign of the times - until a couple years ago, we didn't get freebies.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 8, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Conspiracy theorists:  What do you think?
> 
> Dave



It's no different than when Bob Stupak was offering free money to stay at his Vegas World hotel.

Steve Wynn is basically Bob Stupak 2.0 -- and he's worked out the numbers. If he sends an offer to you and 10,000 people like you, he'll make money. Otherwise he wouldn't do it. The difference is, Bob paid people to stay. Steve takes people's money and makes them think it's a bargain.

Here, read this:

http://www.bigempire.com/vegas/bobstupak.html


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not naive enough to believe this was a special deal made just for me.  I know it was all about controlled, planned marketing.  I don't gamble, and I rarely drink, so they're going to be hard pressed to get more out of me than the room rental. What I was trying to figure out was how I happened to receive that particular letter, and whether others get "real" offers like that.  The only thing like this I've received before had a sales pitch attached somehow.

I happened to have wanted a nice room in Las Vegas for a three day weekend, and this one filled the bill nicely - for a hundred dollars a night. I happen to think that's a pretty good rate.  I've stayed in crappy motels for more than a hundred dollars a night.  This letter didn't make me spend more than I wanted, or to plan a trip I wasn't going to make anyway.  In this case, about all they did was save me a boatload of money to stay in a nice place I might have stayed in anyway.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 8, 2010)

Like other organizations the casinos buy lists of names. Perhaps they bought a list from BMW?


----------



## LLW (Apr 8, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> This isn't a timeshare thing, but it's a question for those who own timeshares, or those who know Las Vegas:
> 
> Do you get strange letters and invitations out of the blue that turn out to be real deals?  I don't mean junk mail that isn't worth anything, but an honest to goodness real deal?
> 
> ...




I live in Washington, and I got the same letter. I don't own a BMW, and hadn't been in Vegas for 10 years. Maybe they bought a list from ARDA? It just so happened that I had already had the Grand Chateau booked in the same month I got the letter, but I don't think the two were connected.


----------



## JanT (Apr 8, 2010)

Something you purchased at some point got you on a mailing list - it's that simple.  Companies purchase mailing lists all the time based on products you buy, etc. and somewhere down the line you ended up on a list that the Wynn purchased.  Just enjoy it, have a great time, and hopefully what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!


----------



## Catira (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a great deal you got! My husband is attending a conferencein Las Vegas  april 12-14 and I have not had any luck with priceline. I am attempting to find something near the convention center for $100 or less. Will continue to look for last minute deals .


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> a hundred dollars a night. I happen to think that's a pretty good rate.  I've stayed in crappy motels for more than a hundred dollars a night.


That's very cool that you'll be staying at the Wynn for that great rate! Hope you have a fantastic time.

$100/night is my bench mark for what I have to pay to stay somewhere, too. I always compare rates to what we had to pay to stay at the Best Western in Yakima, WA, every year when we went to the state basketball playoffs. (It's a nice clean place, but certainly not the Wynn!)


----------



## nazclk (Apr 8, 2010)

*Letter*

I got the same letter from the Wynn about a month ago.  I called, no catches,  just a cheap deal.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 8, 2010)

According to Arthur Frommer (heard a radio interview on a travel show), Las Vegas is his choice for the biggest travel bargain right now.  There are four new ultra-luxury hotels open or opening in the new City Center complex which have added 8000 hotsl rooms to LV.  These ultra-luxury hotels are charging around $149 to fill the new rooms.  The other hotels such as Wynn are offering "deals" to compete with them.  Check out the new hotels on the Internet -- they are gorgeous.  Just google "City Center Las Vegas" for the info.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been thinking more about this, and wondering what the magic connection might have been.  I wonder if it has to do with rental cars?  I've rented cars in Las Vegas several times over the last few years.  I've also flown into Las Vegas airport several times, too.  Makes me wonder if Alaska, Allegiant, or Southwest is selling their passenger lists?  Reading here that others got the same letter makes me agree it was more targeted than just a random piece of junk mail.  I wonder what the common thread might be.

But as I said before, I don't normally get this kind of "real deal" thing.  Usually it's a timeshare PCC wanting me to sell my timeshare for a fortune to one of the gazillions of buyers who are just waiting to take it off my hands...  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2010)

We didn't get that deal, but we DID get a Travelzoo this week that had Tahiti Village (TS) 1br units for (iirc DW told me) $59 nitely including weekends. Lazy river and all. 2 weeks ago we took up a Cancun Resort LV 1br for $50 weeknights and $79 weekends w/breakfast. That was their published March rate!

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba (Apr 8, 2010)

I have gotten this deal and other good deals from Wynn and the Venetian - We are not big players but we do have players cards for both properties.  There is no catch, these are just very good rates.


----------



## Elan (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the Wynn card also.  Haven't been to Vegas in years.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 9, 2010)

if its from wynn, its real..

all casinos have upped comps.

wynn has even done multiple comp offers for american express platinum and centurion cardholders.

re price, note that $100/nt at wynn was not unusual when things were worst in vegas. pretty sure published rates get pretty close still. and there are lots of promos like this, everywhere.


----------



## l2trade (Apr 11, 2010)

My wife got this deal too.  We really want to go, but it would be 4 of us (two kids under 10) with only one king bed.  To guarantee the same room size with two beds adds $150 to the trip.  Request a rollaway bed and it also adds $150 to the promotion.   We already need to almost double the promotion to get the other 2 show tickets, but they won't let us book the deal twice.  

My wife joked that it would be cheaper to buy a new queen size air mattress while we are there...  Actually, that sort of sounded like a good idea to me.  Do you think we'd get away with it?  Is the room big enough?  Is the room / hotel luxurious enough as it appears, which would make this place a must see?  Normally, we toss all the promos we get.  But this one seems appealing enough, that I'm going back and forth on it.  I guess that is why we own so many timeshares.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 11, 2010)

l2trade said:


> My wife got this deal too.  We really want to go, but it would be 4 of us (two kids under 10) with only one king bed.


You should take the deal mentioned above in post #13! Lots more room and a fun pool for the kids--though the Wynn pool is pretty spectacular, too.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2010)

l2trade said:


> My wife got this deal too.  We really want to go, but it would be 4 of us (two kids under 10) with only one king bed.  To guarantee the same room size with two beds adds $150 to the trip.  Request a rollaway bed and it also adds $150 to the promotion.   We already need to almost double the promotion to get the other 2 show tickets, but they won't let us book the deal twice.
> 
> My wife joked that it would be cheaper to buy a new queen size air mattress while we are there...  Actually, that sort of sounded like a good idea to me.  Do you think we'd get away with it?  Is the room big enough?  Is the room / hotel luxurious enough as it appears, which would make this place a must see?  Normally, we toss all the promos we get.  But this one seems appealing enough, that I'm going back and forth on it.  I guess that is why we own so many timeshares.



My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco.  People will buy inflatable airbeds at Costco, then return them when they decide they don't need/want them anymore.  Not saying you should do it, but a LOT of people do it all the time, especially when on vacation.   

Dave

Dave


----------



## l2trade (Apr 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco.  People will buy inflatable airbeds at Costco, then return them when they decide they don't need/want them anymore.  Not saying you should do it, but a LOT of people do it all the time, especially when on vacation.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Dave



I would never do that.  We would keep or give away the air mattresses.

We absolutely LOVE Costco!  I think before I buy to try to minimize any needed returns.  I wouldn't want to abuse Costco with their very generous policy.  They are the absolute best consumer friendly chain IMHO.  I hope that never changes from folks abusing it.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 11, 2010)

l2trade said:


> Is the room big enough?



It certainly looks like it's big enough in this photo.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I don't gamble, and I rarely drink, so they're going to be hard pressed to get more out of me than the room rental. Dave



Based on what you are saying you seem like a very poor prospect for the Wynn Hotel.   My guess is they bought a mailing list from a company in China and like everything else that comes from China it was crap.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Based on what you are saying you seem like a very poor prospect for the Wynn Hotel.   My guess is they bought a mailing list from a company in China and like everything else that comes from China it was crap.



In this case, I don't mind.     I'm still curious about "why me," since I don't get much junk mail of this type, but from whatever source, I still will gladly use the deal I got for this important family weekend.  Everyone else who is attending the wedding that weekend is staying someplace else, they're all spending more money, and nobody will have as nice a room.  So I'm a happy camper.   

Dave


----------



## l2trade (Apr 11, 2010)

Reservation agent just told me this deal is intended and marketed for couples without kids.  There is an additional charge of $50 per kid per night, regardless of rollaway beds or not.  (No, I'm not going to hide my kids at check-in.)  That totals $300 additional, same cost as the price of the full promo, plus I would still need to buy two more show tickets for them.  So, can I do two deals instead?  Nope, but I can use the 2nd room promo code which costs over $600+ for the 2nd room stay alone and comes without the additional two show tickets...  That would turn my $300 deal into $1,200+, right?  Can I come without my wife and kids?  Nope, it is in her name, non-transferable to me.

Oh well, I guess I saved $300 plus some unforetold amount in gambling losses for this additional unplanned short stay visit.  I know Vegas really isn't for the kids anyways, but we love going to see the shows.  My wife does not travel anywhere without our kids.  Tahiti Village is nice, but way too far from the strip for us.  I need to be in the middle of it all, so I can walk out for a few when the kids go to bed without having to drive anywhere.  Marriott is quite a good location for that and will be going again soon enough.  Staying at the Marriott, I never make it further north than the Venetian.  I guess the Wynn is not in the cards for me.  Too bad!


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2010)

We just booked this offer for next fall!  Looks like FUN!  

We got a free upgrade to a suite at the Wynn Encore!


----------



## Karen G (May 8, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We just booked this offer for next fall!  Looks like FUN!


Very cool! We'll have to have a TUG get-together while you're here.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2010)

BTW - Our offer included a deal for friends and family for $139 a night, Sunday through Thursday, plus a $50 dining credit.  Simply go to www.visitwynn.com  and use the code USHARE when you make your reservation.


----------

